# Filling pocket behind shoulder



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

My QH has a pocket behind each shoulder blade and I would like to have it fill in somehow. Any suggestions?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A pocket? I am confused? You mean an indentation? How are you supposed to fill that in? With collegan implants?


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

It sounds like it could be the muscling wasting away from a too narrow saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

waresbear said:


> A pocket? I am confused? You mean an indentation? How are you supposed to fill that in? With collegan implants?


 
I think the OP has a genuine question and I would hardly consider that a genuine answer, especially from a real horse person who knows a lot about riding and muscling a horse. Wanna give it another go for real this time?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok I will try again, I am confused though? What pockets are you referring to? Can you please post a picture? I know you cannot spot induce muscle on places that are indented if they are indented to begin with.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

It sounds like there is muscle wasting or lack of muscling behind the shoulder blade Do you want thing you can do to build up the shoulders? Working in sand, stepping over things not jumping but walking over and really making the horse lift their legs, and ground driving or pulling things will help build up the shoulders.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

​ Some horses have a hollow area near the shoulder that is part of their build. Others may have a bad fitting saddle, or need exercise overall. Need pictures...


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes I think the OP is talking about indentations (or lack of muscling) behind the shoulder just below the wither - would probably make the horse look very narrow-withered....

it could be a lack of calories, yes - muscle atrophy (hopefully not b/c you can't correct that) or just lack of working the right muscles - I've seen this on horses that are ridden upside down ...









Couldn't help it...LOL YOU know what I mean...:lol::lol::lol:

yes, we need some pics!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I have to say that MOST of the time this is due to poor saddle fit. If the horse is not being ridden, then it may be from lack of exercise or poor condition/low body weight.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Here are some pics. His prev owner said he has always been thin on top but I don't think he is normal


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you mean the hollows on either side of her withers? How old is this horse, as I see those pics are from 5 years ago. As a horse ages, they start to sag if not worked properly and/or if they have pain issues caused from ill fitting tack or undectected lameness. I would a have certified chiropractor check this horse over and then get a saddle fitter before I would begin working her too hard. From the view above her back, she looks like she has a sore, weak back.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

There are a lot of things that could cause this, age is one. I would love to know how old the horse is. 

If it's not age, in my opinion it has been ridden in an ill fitting saddle for a while, that can also cause this.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

From the looks of him id say ill fitting saddle. And inproper riding the under side of his neck is more developed then the top.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

waresbear said:


> Do you mean the hollows on either side of her withers? How old is this horse, as I see those pics are from 5 years ago. As a horse ages, they start to sag if not worked properly and/or if they have pain issues caused from ill fitting tack or undectected lameness. I would a have certified chiropractor check this horse over and then get a saddle fitter before I would begin working her too hard. From the view above her back, she looks like she has a sore, weak back.


The date on the pics are wrong. They are from this year. Horse is 7 years old. When I got him last year he was really undermuscled. The owner was pregnant and had the entire year off. My dressage saddle needs to be adjusted but I haven't been using it. He definitely isn't lame. I haven't worked him much this winter due to me being injured. His back isn't sore either. I have felt all along and pressed all over and he doesn't have any reaction. He works really nicely, too. I rode him yesterday in a western saddle and he was really nice and forward with a swinging back, head reaching down into contact, etc. And trust me, this is a horse is a complete princess. If a saddle doesn't fit right or a pad isn't quite right, he is really nasty about it. He will go with his head cranked sky high with his ears pinned, short steps, and sometimes bucks. He was totally relaxed and happy when I rode him yesterday so we can rule out lameness and sore back


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

spirit88 said:


> From the looks of him id say ill fitting saddle. And inproper riding the under side of his neck is more developed then the top.


We are working on the neck. He came to me like that when I bought him last year. Believe it or not, it was WORSE :shock:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well then I have no answers for you, other than ride the horse normally. There is no specific exercise, that I know of anyways, that fills those areas in.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

waresbear said:


> Well then I have no answers for you, other than ride the horse normally. There is no specific exercise, that I know of anyways, that fills those areas in.


All the owner told me was to do belly lifts and lunge in side reins


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Horseychick94 said:


> All the owner told me was to do belly lifts and lunge in side reins


Be careful lunging in side reins, if you have them set up improperly you can actually cause more problems than you are fixing. I know this from experience. Make sure you know you are setting your horse up to succeed with them.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Worst case scenario but one to consider is muscle atrophy. It can be caused from an ill fitting saddle - either too narrow or in some cases, too wide - here is some info showing a similar horse and his is due to the saddle being too wide... (scroll to the pic of the sorrel at the bottom).

The Trapezius muscle

once atrophied, it can't be corrected. A special built up wither pad is in order like this one...Reinsman Cutback Built Up Square Saddle Pad High Withers 32" x 32" prs237

and then life goes on like normal!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He may need some really good quality feed for a bit. he looks a bit underweight in general. Maybe some oils in his feed, like flax oil? ask the feed gurus, since I feed only hay I know nothing about grains or supplements.

a good fitting saddle and correct riding, and time, will help that, but it might not go away, ever.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Horseychick94 said:


> All the owner told me was to do belly lifts and lunge in side reins


 What are belly lifts?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd guess a lack of riding, combined with his normal build. Below is a picture of Mia standing with Trooper (the Appy) after Mia had gone about 6 months without riding:










If you looked at her now (sorry, no current pictures of her without a saddle), the hollow spot has filled in some...but she will never look like some of the other horses I know. Some horses just have more of a pocket back there.

However, if you look at Trooper's withers, you'll see a white spot. There is another one just like it on the other side, and a scar on top of his withers from where he was loaned to a ranch in 2008 and ridden with a poor fitting saddle. They both have more of a pocket than most of the quarter horses I've known, or our mustang or the Arabian mare we sold a few years back.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

bsms said:


> I'd guess a lack of riding, combined with his normal build. Below is a picture of Mia standing with Trooper (the Appy) after Mia had gone about 6 months without riding:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Cute horses by the way. Poor Trooper. OUCH


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

don't give up on the belly lifts or work in a collected frame - it can do wonders for building up the back muscles as well. My horses can build decent abs and back just by trotting poles or hacking thru the woods over lots of fallen logs - try it for a couple of months and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

clippityclop said:


> Worst case scenario but one to consider is muscle atrophy. It can be caused from an ill fitting saddle - either too narrow or in some cases, too wide - here is some info showing a similar horse and his is due to the saddle being too wide... (scroll to the pic of the sorrel at the bottom).
> 
> The Trapezius muscle


If the muscle is atrophied, it can be strengthened and can grow bigger. If it is damaged, then it may not. When we lay in bed for six days our muscles atrophy. When we get kicked by a horse, the muscle fibers can be torn and permanently damaged. 

That horse on the bottom photo is also too thin. His topline may look better with more groceries.

The OP's horse also looks too thin. A saddle did not create the hollow between the two sides of the croup, the depression in the hindquarters or the elevation in the spot where horses get "hunter's bump." Those along with the elevated spine along the back show that the horse is underweight.

I have had good success with getting proper muscling over the back and neck by riding up hills and down hills.

Unless a horse is very old, their spine should be flat across. If it rises above the back, they are too thin (sometimes just a touch). If it makes a channel depressed in the back, the horse is too fat. A general rule of thumb.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry, when I look at the photos I see a horse that needs more groceries and trot hill work. I see muscle in places I don't like and not in places I do. From what I'm reading you're working on that, and I'd bet by summer on a good fat to protein ratio feeding plan, proper work and good love you will see what you are after.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ill fitting saddle and not working correctly back to front.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

He really isn't too thin. He just doesn't have a whole lot of muscle. He gets better and better each time I ride. I am uploading pics from my phone right now of him after today's ride


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

He doesn't look super thin to me either - well, that one photo where he is looking up at you and you can see his back, that looks like a malnourished horse but since the side shots actually show him with his belly lower than the girth line and no ribs showing, I'd say his weight isn't bad at all.

But that top picture really does show how the muscling is a little awry with him....so I can see what you mean - yes he is different than the avg horse and is lacking some muscle on his topline.

Just keep exercising and see where it gets you - I agree with what someone else said - just keep going and see where you are by summer. Just use a good pad and don't worry about it if it doesn't change. There is nothing wrong with him. He's cute with his flaxen mane and tail.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

clippityclop said:


> He doesn't look super thin to me either - well, that one photo where he is looking up at you and you can see his back, that looks like a malnourished horse but since the side shots actually show him with his belly lower than the girth line and no ribs showing, I'd say his weight isn't bad at all.
> 
> But that top picture really does show how the muscling is a little awry with him....so I can see what you mean - yes he is different than the avg horse and is lacking some muscle on his topline.
> 
> Just keep exercising and see where it gets you - I agree with what someone else said - just keep going and see where you are by summer. Just use a good pad and don't worry about it if it doesn't change. There is nothing wrong with him. He's cute with his flaxen mane and tail.


Thanks! None of my horses are thin fat wise really. Muscle wise, yes


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Horseychick94 said:


> Thanks! None of my horses are thin fat wise really. Muscle wise, yes


Here are some pics after he shed out some (he has a really weird winter coat and it made his shoulders look worse than they really were). I know he needs muscle and we are working on that and he seems to be doing wonderfully. He is even getting a cute widdle neck muscle :lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Collection ie dressage work will build that up.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Harley NOW!


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

He looks alot better to me but Id stop using the side reins. They are making him invert his neck instead of reach down for the bit. You dont want him to tuck but rather lift his withers and the base of his neck by reaching down to the bit lower and contracting his belly. What those side reins are doing for him there is wrong. He needs long and low and to learn to reach for the bit.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Trinity3205 said:


> He looks alot better to me but Id stop using the side reins. They are making him invert his neck instead of reach down for the bit. You dont want him to tuck but rather lift his withers and the base of his neck by reaching down to the bit lower and contracting his belly. What those side reins are doing for him there is wrong. He needs long and low and to learn to reach for the bit.


Yeah I know they were doing nothing for him. I have a neck stretcher as well but don't really need it while I am riding. When I am riding, I can influence him through my body really easily so he relaxes and moves better


----------

